# The Infamous Butthole Injection Thread



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

Author Topic: injection site
lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 23, 2000 04:17 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
am i doing this right cause when i put it in my buttocks it hurts real bad the sphincter tightens and it makes it harder to make it go thru i dont know how everyone does this once a week ... I QUIT.!

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 04:32 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WHAT THE HELL ARE WE TALKING ABOUT HERE?!??LOL

Androl
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 161) posted July 23, 2000 04:39 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOL !! The Ape; I know what you,re thinking of...

lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 23, 2000 04:42 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am i doing this wrong or can any of you guys help me. what is ape thinking of. I know it hurt like a bitch

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 04:43 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IS THIS THE" SHAVED ONE" WITH A NEW HANDLE?

lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 23, 2000 04:47 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ape i dont know what your thinking of but please have some sympathy for a guy its my first time. Its swollen now and hurts when i drop a deuce. Im in constant pain now. This cant be the way. Does it go in your butt cheek and not in your butt it self. help...

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 04:50 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IF YOURE SERIOUS BRO, WHERE ARE YOU INJECTING?IF YOURE IN THE RIGHT AREA IT SHOULDNT HURT MUCH IF AT ALL.

lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 23, 2000 04:52 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
well from what i understand your supposed to inject in the ass right well i inject right into the ass. on the right of the ring pretty much in the ring. and thats a pretty hard place like rubber.

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 04:53 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THE UPPER OUTER QUADRON OF YOUR GLUTE IS THE ONLY PLACE YOU INJECT.CHECK OUT 2THICKS INJECTION SITE.IT COVERS EVERYTHING AND THEN SOME.

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 04:55 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUYS...IM ABSOLUTELY SPEECHLESS

BLOODTIDE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 168) posted July 23, 2000 04:58 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hope this is some kind of sick joke!
------------------
"we forge our bodies through the fire of our will"


lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 23, 2000 05:00 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
oh man im so embarassed thanks ape shhhiiittt!!!!

lethal59
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 111) posted July 23, 2000 05:17 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I really don't have a reply to this. But I'll bump it in hopes that everyone that reads is lau***ng as hard as I am. Is this guy serious-- next to the ring.
Wow; all I can say is Wow!?!
------------------
To beat me you'll have to kill me. To do that you'll have to be ready to die yourself. Not many are that willing.

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 05:29 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IM PRAYING THAT HOMEBOY WAS JUST F***ING WITH ME.IN ALL MY YEARS I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE THAT TOUCHES THAT ONE.IM STUNNED....

Green
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 385) posted July 23, 2000 05:45 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HOLY SHIT!! If you're serious about this you should go check yourself into a mental hospital! When the **** have you ever heard of someone injecting into the rim of their *******? You obviously have a very low IQ to be giving yourself a shot without reading up on it. I think this is just another 12 year old playing games. LAter, Green

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 05:49 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IS THIS THAT "CLAMBUTEROL"KID COMING BACK FOR A SECOND RUN?!???

lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 23, 2000 06:06 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys i am serious but i already said i was embarassed im sure yous all werent born with a needle in ur ass. im not a muscle head im a computer tech. so please relax everyone makes mistakes.

RHINO
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 10) posted July 23, 2000 06:09 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On the upper outer portion , I inject at the same height as the upper most point of the
crack of my ass, And i don't feel anything
not even a little pinch.

lethal59
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 111) posted July 23, 2000 06:10 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lunitic,
it would be best if you just let it go and move on you will be flamed badly on this one. It may be better then clambuterol. Let me put it this way I wasn't born with a needle in my ass but if. Doing steroids required sticking my O ring then that where I would draw the line and be small the rest of my life. So please let it go and let the rest of us enjoy this one. Quite frankly I'm still in awe on this one.
------------------
To beat me you'll have to kill me. To do that you'll have to be ready to die yourself. Not many are that willing.

Painkiller
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 199) posted July 23, 2000 06:20 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOL!!!!!!!!!!****...I can't stop..LOL!!!!!!
bump this to the top!!!
Better luck next time lunatic!!!hehe

lonewolf
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 12) posted July 23, 2000 06:40 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bump... This has to be a joke

SUST-MAN
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 32) posted July 23, 2000 07:43 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BUMP! some people should not do steroids.
------------------
Your not a fish...your a MAN! HOMO-ERECTUS!

LEGEND
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 220) posted July 23, 2000 08:14 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i may be reading this wrong, but is he talking about putting in his balloon knot? lunatic.....you definately picked the right screen name. dude you have got to do more research before you stick pins into yourself, this time it was funny(for us anyway) next time you could really hurt yourself. read more and take a break for a while, until you understand what your doing.....be safe !!!!
------------------
legend

lonewolf
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 12) posted July 23, 2000 08:30 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hey you know what i was just thinking. Lunatic have you ever got a shot from the doctor or what? Do you remember the doctor sticking the needle there?

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 23, 2000 08:53 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THIS GUYS STAR-BUTTON MUST LOOK LIKE A FOLDED OUT SOCK RIGHT ABOUT NOW.HOLY MOTHER OF MARY......

BACKDRAFT
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 283) posted July 23, 2000 09:11 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is one for the books,someone is definitely pulling our legs.If not i'm speechless.........

kram696969
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 454) posted July 23, 2000 09:46 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ahha..this is ****'in funny
kram-mark
just do'in my best...

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 24, 2000 03:34 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FELLAS I JUST COULDNT RESIST,I HAD TO BUMP THIS UP ONE MORE TIME IN THE HOPES THAT EVERYONE GETS TO READ IT.JUST WHEN YOU THOUGHT YOU HEARD IT ALL................

MIKAI
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 108) posted July 24, 2000 04:32 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
lunatic
If your not kidding YOUR A ****ING LOONEY...! LOL Im new here but In your ring jesus I bet its swolen like a baboons arse..! LOL sorry Mate but i mean in your ring..! Surely you must have checked up on injection sites before you where about to bang a pin in your rectum..!
LOL I cant say any more...! LOL LOL...!

------------------
-=[MiKAI]=- ottomaddox
04-18-2007, 05:19 PM

Continued:
GAAV KOSH
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 31) posted July 24, 2000 05:04 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LUNETIC, IF YOU WANNA COME BACK TO THIS BOARD YOU BETTER CHANGE YOUR NAME BECAUSE NO ONE IS GOING TO FORGET THIS ONE. YEAH IT WAS FUNNY BUT THE THOUGHT OF IT RAISED EVERY HAIR IN MY BODY. HE IS A LUNI BUT I MUST SAY HE IS ALSO BRAVE.

youngdeltman
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 10) posted July 24, 2000 07:40 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just wanna BUMP this so everyone can read, laugh.....and cry!
This is funny as hell!

SUST-MAN
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 32) posted July 24, 2000 09:19 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
actually, i have heard of MANY pro bodybuliders that inject into the ring of the *******. first you stand the needle upright....then you squat over it until your sitting down . the entire needle (including sryinge must be completely submerged for better results!

lunatic
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 24, 2000 11:38 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ok now this is ridiculous. i make one ****in mistake. im gonna take all your names and as soon as u guys make a mistake im on u.
im sure if i asked you to configure tcp ip subnet mask for you guys would be the ones with the swollen ass... geeeezuss grow up.

MIKAI
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 108) posted July 25, 2000 03:11 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hoi,
Well it would ***end of what class IP address you gave us to what subnet mask we would use say for an internal IP add like 192.168.128.24 we would have a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
So yeah ask us to do that would you Oh i forgot to tell you we also have some software consultants here to...!

He He He He....!

Bump This baby...!


------------------
-=[MiKAI]=-

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 25, 2000 03:16 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THIS ONE IS DESTINED FOR THE ARCHIVES....CLASSIC

lionheart
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 49) posted July 25, 2000 03:25 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I suggest you don't use the same pin again My chest hurts Ive been lau***ng so hard

td24
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 120) posted July 25, 2000 02:55 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Take our names!! We cant possibly do anything that stupid!!If we do(and we wont)well deserve a whole lot more than flames!

giantset
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 260) posted July 25, 2000 03:03 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Forget your ass man. Everyone knows that the pros inject roids right into their balls. I mean that is where test is produced naturally so why not just add to your natural stash. Plus it makes your balls swell up really big to impress the chicks. Give it a try.
Later,
giantset


Curious
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 394) posted July 25, 2000 03:54 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
****in amazing...
------------------
That which does not kill you makes you stronger.

LEGEND
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 220) posted July 25, 2000 04:59 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i read this yesterday and i'm still lau***ng my ass off. had to bump this up till everyone reads it. by the way, how is it( i mean you) feeling today lunatic? keep your sense of humor bro, you'll get more respect from lau***ng about it then you will if you start crying about it! stupid mistake, laugh and move on!!!!!good luck next time
------------------
legend

Ice Man
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 593) posted July 25, 2000 05:04 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bwaaaahhhh! You gotta' be kidding me. Just stick it in the same place the doctor sticks it. Or maybe you were????? LOL

Brutis
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 304) posted July 25, 2000 05:56 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Funny Ice/
------------------
If you have to tell people you're a bodybuilder...you're not.

Decaman
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 586) posted July 25, 2000 05:59 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HOw the **** did I miss this one, holy shit that is the funniest thing I have ever read, this ****er actually injected right up his ass, that is priceless, did he say and I quote"I make one mistake" Bro you just shot juice up in your *******-enough said
------------------
DECA-IT'S WHAT'S FOR DINNER

mokhtarsayed
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 178) posted July 25, 2000 06:11 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just read this. I haven't stopped lau***ng yet. We should have a link to this one right beside the search button!
------------------
Mokhtar

*B*
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 78) posted July 25, 2000 06:16 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouch........."B"

THE APE
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 137) posted July 26, 2000 12:02 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ONE MORE BUMP FROM ME FELLAS-I CANT BELIEVE THERES VETS THAT HAVENT SEEN THIS ONE YET.......IM STILL FLABBERGASTED

blkLotus
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 177) posted July 26, 2000 12:48 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok... my god... i finally had to read to find out what the hell everyone was posting about and mother of god... i have never laughed so hard!!!!!
Now ive got some good advice... get some pgf2 and inject it right next to the other inj. site... that should clear it right up !

i still am just sitting in amazement, just dumbfounded. :0

SMALL
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 92) posted July 26, 2000 12:57 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THANKS FOR UNLOCKING THIS.....This is priceless

Satan
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 35) posted July 26, 2000 01:50 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Holy goddamn shit!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! This is the funniest thing I have ever heard of... You injected in your anus!!! I can't wait to tell my buddies!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's no good to try and prove how smart you are when we know how stupid you can be.
------------------
...and he's up there lau***n' his sick ****in' ass off!!!...

-Al Pacino "Devil's Advocate"

B_Funk
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 285) posted July 26, 2000 01:52 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I somehow missed this one too. If this dude's for real, he is one crazy mofo.

ottomaddox
04-18-2007, 05:19 PM

Continued:
big_guy1
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 1241) posted July 26, 2000 02:02 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
how the hell did I miss thispost...I am lau***ng my ass off....please, tell me this is a joke...lol
big-guy

Swollen
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 180) posted July 26, 2000 02:26 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know what to say. I don't think this is true. In fact, I think he is ****ing with the site; Notice his total posts. They are all 9. This has to be a joke. Regardless, this should be entered into the archives!
Here is a little pic that will represent Lunatic (_!_) (_!_) (_!_)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"I make one mistake" That is priceless

------------------
"I make one ****in mistake..."
-Lunatic
(The guy who injected Anabolic Steroids in the right side of his sphincter)

gamer
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 283) posted July 26, 2000 02:44 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can't quit lau***ng!!!! Man that's the best shit I've read in awhile. Well lunatic I'm glad your sore ass gave me my laugh for the month.

MIKAI
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 108) posted July 26, 2000 03:13 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have just read some more of the replies Im still lau***n now almost 3 days after the original post...!
I just cant imagen how much pain the bloke was in as he inserted the pin then inject the roids **** me thats gotta hurt so nuch

Ha HA HA HA HA HA...! Funny as ****...!
------------------
-=[MiKAI]=-

ironmaster
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 278) posted July 26, 2000 04:19 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This guy is shitting us, but can you imagine the consequences of an infection at that site?

GAAV KOSH
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 31) posted July 26, 2000 04:34 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bump. I agree with the guys, he is shitting us. No way someone would do that. but let everyone else read this. this is the funniest thing I've read on this board. I was poasted yesterday about 5 a.m. eastern, and I thought it was erased, but Since it wasn't big bump.

GAAV KOSH
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 31) posted July 26, 2000 04:38 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
oh yes, and like ape said, this is better that clambuterol. Funny as hell but I'm pretty sure it's a joke, a pretty good one I might add.

JSNAKE33
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 84) posted July 26, 2000 04:45 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HOLY MUTHER OF GOD.. DONT FLAME him any more.. For christ sake the guy is probably wanting to cut his ass off by now.. I cannot believe he injected there.. I feellll soo soooory for the poor chap.. DAMN... Read up a bit more bro before any more crazy injections..... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SNAKE

champion
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 335) posted July 26, 2000 04:45 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If that is how it was supposed to be done I don't think I would be doing roids.
Musta hurt, ROFLMAO

Jeff_rys
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 537) posted July 26, 2000 05:11 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

l will shoot myself thank you
------------------
Jeff

Don't look back, life is too short

scott825
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 593) posted July 26, 2000 06:12 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
had to bump this one,,,,,lol
------------------
-----------------------
Weights before dates

Bros before Hos

Lqdmscle
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 216) posted July 26, 2000 06:39 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
lunatic, don't pay any attention to these mother****ers. Keep on doing it once a week. You're doing the right thing!!!!!!!!
LOL!!!!

Kry
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 217) posted July 26, 2000 07:01 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
what the ****....LOL

Gymmyaus
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 101) posted July 26, 2000 08:33 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How the hell do you even manage to reach, even with a mirror, yuk what a sight!
It's gotta be B.S.
Maybe mister Lunatic yoga master should just be content with Blowing himself instead of suppositing A.S.

GetHuge
Amateur Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 9) posted July 26, 2000 08:40 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bump

Kingpin
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 104) posted July 26, 2000 10:13 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How does that go again... Oh yea
Rectum??? Damn near killed 'em!
HAHAHA Bump!

ThePitbull
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 582) posted July 26, 2000 11:14 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've been ignoring this one for a while..............now I know why!
Funny though!

Pitbull

Slopain
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 1018) posted July 26, 2000 11:17 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This post, clambuterol post, and the newbie post - all shoudl be required reading here!
lmao!

Slopain

ralphe
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 212) posted July 26, 2000 11:23 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And now that you have figured it out .........YES you can use the same needle over and over........

this is too much

Later

DubSack
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 142) posted July 26, 2000 12:36 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bump........speechless

Roy Batty
Pro Bodybuilder
(Total posts: 250) posted July 26, 2000 12:40 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROTFLMAO, MY EYES ARE WATERING, I CAN HARDLY SEE TO TYPE.
BUMPO


----------



## Spongy (May 11, 2012)

oh man, I CANNOT believe you brought this in here! LMAO, this thread gets me every time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

Spongy said:


> oh man, I CANNOT believe you brought this in here! LMAO, this thread gets me every time.



Its a fuckin classic!!!  Lulu has been having similar problems as he stated in the shout this evening.


----------



## Spongy (May 11, 2012)

well, lulu needs to stop injecting the O-Ring!



PillarofBalance said:


> Its a fuckin classic!!!  Lulu has been having similar problems as he stated in the shout this evening.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

Spongy said:


> well, lulu needs to stop injecting the O-Ring!



Don't worry I offered him some guidance. He's gonna start pinning directly into the testicles for greater peak plasma levels.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 11, 2012)

Rolf, i just lost faith in humanity


----------



## LeanHerm (May 11, 2012)

Wow that's insane.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 11, 2012)

hahahaha....i love that shit!!  classic!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 11, 2012)

hahahahaha i remember everyone talking about this hahahahaha


----------



## bigmike33 (May 12, 2012)

Trying to make a butt bolt out of aas


----------



## DJ21 (May 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> HOLY SHIT!! If you're serious about this you should go check yourself into a mental hospital! When the **** have you ever heard of someone injecting into the rim of their *******? You obviously have a very low IQ to be giving yourself a shot without reading up on it. I think this is just another 12 year old playing games. LAter, Green




This shit got me..ROFL.

Wow.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 13, 2012)

omfg this shit has me crying!!! I think if someone said to me that it went there I would just rock nattie hahahahahha so funny never heard about this thank you so much for sharing !!!


----------



## Jada (May 14, 2012)

When I read it the first time inwas LMFAO ! I still can't believe it.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 7, 2014)

I had never read this and o my gawd! Man it cant be real, but it must be hahaha wow


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for bumping this. Classic. Still makes me laugh.


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember when it came out. Was the funniest thing I've ever read on a bb board. It went viral in no time flat.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2014)

Haha wow. That's hilarious.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 7, 2014)

Awww man, reading this shxt had my o-ring tighten up lmao


----------



## woodswise (Mar 8, 2014)

Holy a$$ clench Batman!  WTF was the OP thinking?  Clearly he was not thinking at all . . .


----------



## espy (Mar 8, 2014)

I snorted.


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lmfao! This was entertaining


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you think that was GK under a different handle?


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 8, 2014)

Amazing that someone would attempt that.


----------



## event462 (Mar 8, 2014)

A thumb is ok! A needle? Never!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 8, 2014)

Shirley you can't be serious....


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 8, 2014)

That was funny yet disturbing.......i am having a flashback to another disturbing post...ala peanut butter fuk sock


----------



## Straight30weight (May 28, 2019)

I feel like this should have been more than 3 pages...


----------



## Beserker (May 28, 2019)

This makes me laugh as hard now as it did almost 20 years ago!

I wonder where that dude is now... could he still be alive?


----------

